# JCVD vs Cody Garbrant



## Headhunter (Dec 19, 2017)

Just read this article. It was quite a strange story and not quite sure if I believe it but here it is.

https://t.co/K8HbwE07UE


----------



## Tames D (Dec 19, 2017)

Has anyone seen one of the videos of this that everyone was shooting?

Quote from the article:
*"everyone was watching, taking videos, so from the outside it looked like I hit him and he was crying."*

And what a crybaby this guy is. How many times did he complain he got kicked in the teeth?


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Has anyone seen one of the videos of this that everyone was shooting?
> 
> Quote from the article:
> *"everyone was watching, taking videos, so from the outside it looked like I hit him and he was crying."*
> ...


Actually yeah saw this ages ago 





Also he should've been wearing a gum shield


----------



## Tames D (Dec 20, 2017)

Sorry, from that video I don't see why the guy was bitching over and over about getting kicked in the teeth. Didn't look bad to me.
And if you saw the video ages ago, why did you say you're not quite sure if you believe the story?


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Sorry, from that video I don't see why the guy was bitching over and over about getting kicked in the teeth. Didn't look bad to me.
> And if you saw the video ages ago, why did you say you're not quite sure if you believe the story?


Because firstly that wasnt the incident. That was JCVD working with chris holdsworth you can see garbrant standing at the side watching.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2017)

Spent a few days with JCVD back in the nineties, at Billy Blanks' fitness center in L.A.. Twenty years can mean a lot, a ton really, the amount a person can progress is limitless, astronomical even.
Good thing for JC, he couldn't fight worth a lick back then. But I'm glad he's doing well.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 20, 2017)

Well my first question was did anyone see the video, and you said yes you did ages ago, and posted this one. A little confusing.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Well my first question was did anyone see the video, and you said yes you did ages ago, and posted this one. A little confusing.


Yes I saw a video of them training together which is that one...which I posted. No idea what's confusing about that


----------



## Tames D (Dec 20, 2017)

Go back and re-read my posts and your posts. It should be pretty clear.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Go back and re-read my posts and your posts. It should be pretty clear.


You're the one that's confused not me


----------



## Tames D (Dec 20, 2017)

Forget it. Lose the attitude.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Forget it. Lose the attitude.


Yes mummy lol


----------



## Tames D (Dec 20, 2017)

You’re a piece of work dude. Sad.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Tames D said:


> You’re a piece of work dude. Sad.


Lol


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Buka said:


> Spent a few days with JCVD back in the nineties, at Billy Blanks' fitness center in L.A.. Twenty years can mean a lot, a ton really, the amount a person can progress is limitless, astronomical even.
> Good thing for JC, he couldn't fight worth a lick back then. But I'm glad he's doing well.


Met him a while back at a kickboxing show. Nice guy that was the time he was training for that come back fight he was meant to do but never did for some reason (probably for the best tbh)


----------



## Reedone816 (Dec 23, 2017)

From the interview, cody said jc did similar thing with tyson in movie set, it pissed him off to warn jc not to stay away from him otherwise he won't hold back.
So when their fight was filmed, they didn't do it together, but a different takes.
So basically what jc did was kicking without warning, that was pissed people off..

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> From the interview, cody said jc did similar thing with tyson in movie set, it pissed him off to warn jc not to stay away from him otherwise he won't hold back.
> So when their fight was filmed, they didn't do it together, but a different takes.
> So basically what jc did was kicking without warning, that was pissed people off..
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


Kicking without warning they were in a ring sparring and training that's kind of the point. Also that's really one of thr things I doubt most, if tyson was that angry he'd do something then and there also I've heard nothing in the media from tyson saying this. To me it sounds like garbrants ego is bruised because he got worked over by a guy in his 70s


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 31, 2017)

Ah just seen this. This is the actual part that got him upset...seriously the kick barely touched him


----------

